# How on earth do you tie a boat shoe?



## TSOJOURNER

Hey guys I just got a pair of Sperry Topsider Authentic Originals (they're "Sahara" colored, in case you were wondering), but I can't figure out how the heck to tie them! Right now I'm using a square knot, then the usual bunny ears over them, but I'm sure there's a better way.


----------



## TrueBlue

You're joking . . . right? But, in case you passed by the age of 5, go here:

http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/tying.htm


----------



## sailingdog

Unfortunately, I don't think he is..the leather laces on the Topsiders don't tie well at all.


----------



## Gene T

Get them laces wet, tie them once and forget it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Basically, you get the laces wet so they tie better, tie them real well, then use them as slipons?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Yup*

That's what you do. Afer a few years, the laces will get soft enough to actually hold a knot that is put in when they are dry, but initially, not a chance.

Steve


----------



## Vasco

goldingds,

After having worn shoes for over 60 years I have come to the conclusion that Sperry Topsider Authentic Originals are not suitable for bluewater cruising. Your difficulty in tying them highlights one of their inherent problems. They are not real bluewater shoes but more suited to coastal cruising if one is careful and keeps an eye on the weather. The two rows of eyelets and lack of padding in the tongue make them less than desireable in heavy seas. In addition the lack of support at the arch adds to fatigue when standing watches on moonless nights. They clearly cannot compare to real bluewater shoes such as the Helley Hansen Latitude 60 with their five rows of eyelets and high backs. Much more stable in heavy weather and less likely to flex under stress resulting in a sprained ankle or worse. At the same price range as the Sperry I would go with the Timberland Traditional Handsewn three eyelet classic lug. Their roominess belies their tough exterior. Of course none of these can compare with true custom made bluewater boat shoes but now you're in another bracket entirely.

Sincerely,
Barefoot in a Beneteau.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Well I was looking at this for more casual wear / sunny day day sail type shoes.


----------



## cardiacpaul

*You made my day!*

Vasco,

You've made my day, 
I love you man!!!!


----------



## sailingdog

Hey CP-

Thought you were supposed to be out sailing...


----------



## sanctuarysam

sailingdog said:


> Hey CP-
> 
> Thought you were supposed to be out sailing...


yeah..and savoring that west palm smuggled cuban sammich...
so cp..how was that sail?..i hope you enjoyed the day for all of us who had to work..then again..i'm glad you got out there..


----------



## jmunson2

You could also check out Rugged Shark's Aquaire shoes. I have the TIE (tie fighter anyone?) and love them so far. They have since expanded the Aquaire line to include some other models as well.

'Course, no shoe is going to save you from wrong-footing a slippery deck...

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## yotphix

Goldingds, if you read to the bottom of the shoelace knots page of the posted link, you will see the fine print in which Ian, the site's mastermind promises to show a knot he calls the "boat shoe". Patience, bare feet for a while and you will have your answer!


----------



## cardiacpaul

sorry, had far to much laundry to do... sucked big. 
I'm told by the Cuban that we WILL go tomorrow.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ooh good call yotphix, thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER

When i get a new pair of topsiders, i just tie a normal shoe knot in them and then super glue the knot. Worked fine over the last 3 years.


----------



## labatt

I wear size 15 shoes... I've only been able to get Sebago Docksides for the past 20+ years in this size.. I'd love to find something closer to the Harken in my size. My wife suggests I chop a few toes off. My big toe alone would be size 1  By the way, the Sebago's can be tied day 1.

If you loop the ends through the laces on the exterior of the shoe between the eyelets, pull tight and bring them back up to the loops the shoe will be held onto your foot much tighter. It's a little trick I do when it's really wet out.

Chris


----------



## poopdeckpappy

You mean there are other shoes beside Vans slip-ons ???


----------



## sailingdog

Labatt-

That's why I wear sneaker like Harkens instead... No weird tricks needed to keep them on the feet.


----------

